# Dutch bloodlines?



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone know about " Jet" breeding in dutch sheps? I have owned mals, no experience with dutch shep. Other than what I have seen with LE and at the seminars. I have an oppurtunity to get a female this summer, and wanting opinions. What are the differences of dutch and mals?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

julie allen said:


> Does anyone know about " Jet" breeding in dutch sheps? I have owned mals, no experience with dutch shep. Other than what I have seen with LE and at the seminars. I have an oppurtunity to get a female this summer, and wanting opinions. _*What are the differences of dutch and mals?[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stripes...


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

The ones I have seen, maybe 10, have all had the seemed typical mal behavior to me. But I have never handled any. I will try to get the parent info on her, all I was told is Jet breeding, she has tons of drive, and should make great tracking dog. Lol all the things I want to hear of course. Haven't seen her yet, hoping to go tomorrow.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Julie why don't you call Rob up from Land of Oz and ask him. He owns Jett.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you I would love to. How do I get in touch with him? PM please


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Eric I found him, thank you.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 6 month old pup out of Jett and Shazam, I am very happy with him, he is comeing along well in training, has a ton of drive.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I am going today hopefully to see the female, and will find out which female she is from. She has been started on narc, not sure why he isn't keeping her to work. Thinks she will make a good tracking dog. She is bred now, if she took. So will be after pups are weaned before she comes here. I'll call Rob today after I find out which dog she is out of. Thanks for the input.


----------

